# Giới thiệu sản phẩm > Đồ Mua >  HCM - 16 bộ DC servo 24V 68w - driver leadshine

## TBK-11

*Còn 12 bộ dc servo 68W - driver DCS303 leadshine. Hàng đồng bộ roboconshop.
Cần ra đi với giá 7 triệu 500k cho cả 12 bộ. Tặng 5 bộ nguồn 24V 2.1A.*


DC servo motor 24VDC, 2500rpm, encoder 1000xung. 
Driver leadshine DCS303. http://www.roboconshop.com/San-Pham/...er-DCS303.aspx

LH: 01638 293 020. Call/sms/zalo/inbox.
Thanks!

Cập nhật, Chỉ còn *12 bộ* với giá trên.

----------


## TBK-11

Còn 12 bộ dc servo 68W - driver DCS303 leadshine. Hàng đồng bộ roboconshop.
Cần ra đi với giá 7 triệu 500k cho cả 12 bộ. Tặng 5 bộ nguồn 24V 2.1A.

----------


## TBK-11

Đã ra đi xong.

----------


## TBK-11

Đã xong.
Thanks!

----------

